# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Stepper motor Nema 23

## Nemmesis

Γεια σας, ψάχνω για ζευγάρι βηματικων κινητήρων διαστάσεων nema23 ή και οτι αντίστοιχο έχετε... όποιος έχει κάτι ας στείλει τιμή και ποιους βηματικους εχει...
η κατασκευή τωρα ξεκινάει οπότε δεν ψάχνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο...

----------

